# Lizard eats grasshopper



## gregg dudley (Jul 11, 2012)

This picture was taken on the Abrahm's Falls Trail.  The way the grasshopper is kicking the lizard in the eye reminds me of the never give up pictures with the frog and the heron.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2012)

kewl pic


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep, that is neat & does bring to mind the frog/heron cartoon!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

That is a great shot!


----------



## quinn (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice find and shot gregg!


----------



## leo (Jul 12, 2012)

Really neat one Gregg


----------



## gregg dudley (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you folks!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 12, 2012)

Great capture, Gregg.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Jul 13, 2012)

Thats a smokin action shot,rarely seen and photographed.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 15, 2012)

Great shot of nature in action way to go Gregg


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2012)

Neat  shot!


----------

